# Does such a hinge exist?



## Carl HmS (May 19, 2013)

I'm building an outdoor platform (section of deck) that has storage inside it. The top (technically floor?) of this deck will have sections that flip open to access the stuff inside. Here's the problem. Actually there are two. It's right up against the house so there's just no room for a traditional hinge to work since that would require space behind the platform for the door to flip into, which there is none because it's about 1 inch from the house.

Fine, I figured some kind of european style hinge would be needed then. Because they allow the door to flip up in much less space. NOw, problem number two, the frame of this platform ends up being 2 1/2 inches thick, since it's essentially a deck and thus built like one. This effectively means the "overlay" on this "cabinet" is 2 1/2 inches.

So the question: is there a hinge that would allow for a face frame overlay of 2 1/2 inches? I keep reading you can get different mounting plates to make your overlay options "unlimited" but I can't seem to find such a plate that has an overlay as large as i need.

Can someone please tell me where (website) to go to get these kinds of hinges. If you could tell me exactly what to get that would be appreciated.

Failing that, the only thing I can think of to do is move the platform away from the house enough to let a normal hinge work. I don't like the idea of a gap there but if no miracle hinge exists I suppose there's no choice.

Thanks for any help

- Carl


----------



## plainolebill (Mar 31, 2013)

Maybe I'm not getting the entire picture - is there some reason you can't put the hinge on the side away from the house?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Get a Soss hinge. Any of the woodworking supplies carry them. $$$$$










This table top has them in the center section folding.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

+1 Al. Soss hinges seem to be the answer here. Zero clearance and invisible when closed.

Brian


----------



## Carl HmS (May 19, 2013)

plainolebill said:


> Maybe I'm not getting the entire picture - is there some reason you can't put the hinge on the side away from the house?


You are not getting the entire picture because I didn't explain it completely since it's a bit of an odd setup. The part of the deck this is on is actually like a little "step" or "catwalk" that partially goes in between the side of the house and a hot tub. Rather than try to explain all that it's better to just think of this thing as like a bench. So if you had a bench against the side of the house and the hinges flipped toward you (away from the house) how would you get to the stuff inside? the now upturned lid of the bench would be in the way.

I'm probably doing a bad job explaining so you'll just have to trust me when I say they have to hinge toward the house, that's how we want it and need it to work.

Regarding the SOSS hinge that does look like it might work. They are, however, pretty expensive. I can't help but think I'm missing something simple. I will have to think about adjusting the design of the top to perhaps work with a cheaper hinge. But thanks for the info, I didn't know about SOSS hinges.

Just out of curiosity, do european hinges with 2 to 3 inch overlays exist? It's something that is hard to google because when you put in 3 inch it seems to think "3/8 inch" is an acceptable match.


----------



## Carl HmS (May 19, 2013)

Here are some renderings to illustrate what I'm talking about.





Because there's little clearance behind this "bench" when the lid is open it needs to be in line with the back of the bench. The thickness of that red portion is about 2 1/4 inches.

Like I said, I may have to redesign the lid if I don't want to use the SOSS hinges.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You really should post a picture or sketch. I am not "getting the picture" like other readers.

If we do not fully understand, we cannot help.

You posted the renderings just as I typed. Now I understand.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

How about a concealed lid hinge

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Hardware/page.aspx?p=40647&cat=3,41241


----------



## MrElliott1982 (May 8, 2013)

Just make ita captured lid and secure it with a few screws. Our will you need to get into this storage all the time?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That close to the wall would it really hurt to have the barrel of a butt hinge sticking up. You could just cut a strip 1 1/2"x1 1/2" to hinge the lid on. You could also just make the lid to lift completely out instead of hinging it.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Extend the red section up and the blue section out. Your drawings show two different hinge points. You ant even make that open without the hinge.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dave Paine said:


> How about a concealed lid hinge
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/Hardware/page.aspx?p=40647&cat=3,41241


From the overlay description, it may not allow more than ¾"
.


























.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Barrel or Soss hinges have no adjustment features, and have to be bored exactly for a good match. An option would be to make the vertical back section stepped, so the overlay would not be greater than ¾", or, just make the lid overlay ¾" and add a filler strip behind.



















.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Extend your red board up to the height of the top of the blue board, then put the hinge on top instead of behind. Use a decorative hinge instead of a small almost invisible hinge and it will look more intentional.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

If you can do a little metal work, you could make your own custom hinges. Minumim of two required, and a small l-bracket required to attach to the underside of the lid. You'll also need a 1/2" deep slot in the red part for them in the closed position. Bolt to the inside of the storage bin.


----------



## Carl HmS (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions. What I ended up going with was a hinge that mounts to the front of a face frame instead of the side like most european hinges. Like this:

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

I mounted it to the top of the red piece which gave me the same result as a normal european hinge without the need to find one with a massive overlay.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Carl HmS said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. What I ended up going with was a hinge that mounts to the front of a face frame instead of the side like most european hinges. Like this:
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=173001-93052-BP38A35522180U&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=3576252&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1
> 
> I mounted it to the top of the red piece which gave me the same result as a normal european hinge without the need to find one with a massive overlay.


Good for you Carl. Because as you can see the advice is starting to get wild.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## shatterjack (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi guys, sorry to necro this thread but would a soss hinge actually work for a zero-clearance lid condition like shown above?


----------



## Splitahair (Apr 13, 2020)

Hey Carl. I know this is an old thread. However I am up against a similar problem. Using your red and blue drawings as my example I have a top like yours pictured in blue except mine extends over the back by about 1". I want to put hinges on the inside, attached to the back ( red in your picture). It creates an interesting geometry for hinges. Euro full overlay hinges wont work because of the top extending past the back. As you worked through your issue did you come across a hinge that you think would work in my case? Anyone out there have any ideas?


----------

